# Gray/Black handles



## Sasha (Apr 13, 2004)

For those who are just purchasing trailers, double check your gray and black handles. On both my Outback TT (26RS) and 5th wheel (29BHS), they had the black dump handle on the gray tank and the gray handle on the black tank.


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Tehy've been doing that for years now. I think it's kind of a company joke. If it was an error, I think they would have corrected it by now


----------



## Mac (Mar 26, 2004)

Can someone who has a 28BHS tell me how it is supposed to be. Grey left/Black right? or visa versa.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

My dealer said they had seen it many times, and not just on the Outbacks. He told me that they routinly check during the PDI now, showed me how to follow the lines to be sure. Makes me really think that some employee is just having a sick sense of humor.

I say we take a vacation, find his address and use his yard as a dump station!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Yeah, whoever knows for sure "which witch is which", please post (is black left or right on your trailer model and year).

After I dewinterize I will fill up the black tank and pull the black handle and see what happens, but I would still like to know if mine are set up correctly right now.

Thanks, Randy


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Randy,

On our '04 26RS, the forward handle is the Black, and the aft handle is the Gray. Both handles on my unit are identicle in appearance and color, so we just put some "P-Touch" labels on them. Double checked them at the dealership by emptying one, and seeing which one was still full on the gauge.

I would hope that your '04 26RS is set up the same way.









Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Picture... thousand words...'nuff said from me.









Front of Trailer-----------------------------Rear of Trailer


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Paul...
Great tip. I'll pick one up. Maybe I'll just get the flushing type.

My handles were labeled right:

Forward: BLACK
Aft: Gray

(2003 25 RSS)


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

If you're going to pick up a clear one get a Flush King, works great and you can watch it until runs clear.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Mine were also labled wrong and still are. The front is black and the back is gray. I spray painted the gray handel gray so I could see which one I was pulling. Great idea about the clear elbow. Kirk


----------



## Milluhz (Mar 14, 2004)

I knew about that when I purchased my unit (25RSS), back in June. I inquired with the dealer at the walk through and he assured me that they were tested and correct. 1st camping trip...Wrong...YUCK,







, peeled the stickers off at the dump station and corrected. I suggest testing it before a suprise.

Peace.


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Yep, our handles are bass ackwards too









Great idea of painting the gray tank handle gray! sunny 
I think we be using that one, Thanks


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

After learning that the front is black, I had to take a 5 minute trip to the storage place and check mine. Wow! The jokester at Keystone must have been sick the day my camper was made. Mine are labeled correctly.

You know, it makes sense. The bathroom is toward the front of the trailer. Would be fair to assume the black tank is not too far away.

Randy


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Ours is correctly labeled as well. We held our breath when we pulled to handle marked gray and it was the right "stuff" that came out. Hooray! Do you think they finally found the culprit? He/she probably got a promotion or something.


----------



## Mountyhawks (Feb 15, 2004)

We took delivery of our 28RLS on 4-15-04 and the gray and black tank labels were correct as well.

Jim


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Just picked up our 26 rs yesterday and during pdi we checked the lines, they had a grey handle on the black tank and a black handle on the grey tank, switched them and considered this my first mod. does that count?
Rob


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

You bet it counts!

I guess one thing at Keystone is for sure... they are consistent... even if it is consistenly WRONG. LOL


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

On my new 28BHS the grey is forward and black aft. Looks like the dealer added their own labels. Easiest way to check is just dump a few gallons down the toilet and see which valve handle makes it come out.









Any Mod is considered a Mod. No matter how trivial it is. And4togo, check to see if your hot and cold water lines are connected properly, mine were reversed (hot out the cold). I wonder if they consistently reversed this also.

Kevin


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2004)

Well, I won't even give them credit for being consistent. My grey tank had an unpainted handle, and my black tank had a black handle. All of my hot and cold water faucets were connected properly. Am I being cheated out of a complaint???







On the '04 25FBS, the grey handle is forward, and the black handle is aft.

I'll second the recommendation for the "Flush King", for more reasons than one







.

Happy camping,

Gary


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks Kevin for the info, i checked and everything seems to be hooked up ok.
Rob


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I think the guy putting on the stickers needs a stinking vacation worse than me!

The only people who can go to work everyday, and be consistantly wrong:

Gray/Black tank labeler at OUTBACK, &
All TV meterologists!


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Keystone should standardize the plumbing system so the sticker person knows which one to put on. It seems on every different model the valves are different. They should just put the grey forward and black aft, then everyone knows.

My dealer told me Outbacks have so many patented items, maybe they got the patent for most inconsistent black/grey stickers.

Also on the key issue from awile ago, I only have two, one for the main door with black plastic on it and one key for all of the compartment doors.

TV meteorologists, they never get it right here that is for sure. Today possibilty of hail. They say high of 60 and it is 82 outside.

One more week till first outing of the year, lots of Mods to still complete.

Happy camping. sunny

Kevin


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

I was told by my dealer during the PDI that the dealers are the ones who have to put the labels on. They don't label them at the factory according to him. He said there was a lot of confusion out there as to which handle was grey/black.

He said for our 25RSS to remember that on the trailer from front to back - B comes before G.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Being the stickers are about 4 feet away from where the handles are, I used my newly purchased label maker (thanks to Y-Guy) to label right above the handles.


----------

